# Facebook, Twitter, and others reset user logins after hacker steals 2 million passwords



## Mr.Kickass (Dec 5, 2013)

The Verge said:
			
		

> A hacker has netted more than 2 million passwords for users of major services including Facebook, Gmail, Twitter, Yahoo, and LinkedIn, according to the security firm Trustwave.
> 
> The attacker installed keylogging software on users' computers in 92 countries, recording their logins and user passwords as they were typed.
> 
> ...



Facebook, Twitter, and others reset user logins after hacker steals 2 million passwords|The Verge



Spoiler



Seriously...

*i.imgur.com/kPiXvans.jpg


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 5, 2013)

Salute to that hacker - Great work


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 5, 2013)

the users should start using virtual keyboards.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 5, 2013)

I have no worry about any keyloggers or any malicious content running in my system as I always have some to look after my RIG.I thank them for doing so.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 5, 2013)

bavusani said:


> I have no worry about any keyloggers or any malicious content running in my system *as I always have some to look after my RIG*.I thank them for doing so.



what is it?


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 5, 2013)

_A look at the passwords shows a keylogger may have been overkill, however. Trustwave reports that the most common passwords were "123456," "123456789," "1234," and "password."_

- I wish every downloaded zip/rar (password protected) shud have the above password


----------

